# Purina ProPlan shredded blend!



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*DON'T DO IT!!!!!*​It's not "new", it's been available for at least a year plus, maybe two plus (I can't remember). It was formulated and marketed to take the place of Original formulas (Chicken and Rice, Beef, etc). Breeders and exhibitors launched a HUGE campaign and forced Purina to bring back original formulas - now marketed as "Life Stages". NONE of us would feed the new "Shredded Blends" to our dogs. I bought up every last bag of original formula I could find, hoarding it til I knew if they were going to bring it back or if I were going to have to find a new food. The "shredded bits" are soy. The food is crap. They introduced this new line for the general public/pet owners who want to think that they are giving their dogs a "variety" and some "meat" in their food. It's awful stuff. Thank God Purina listed to those of us who were VERY squeaky wheels...​


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Well crap. I switched from Eukanuba Lamb & Rice to Pro Plan Shredded Lamb & Rice (due to the Euk shortage). I read so many things on the board about how Pro Plan was a good food.  Ugghhhh... now what.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How long ago did you open the bag? You may be able to exchange it wherever you bought it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

firedancer722 said:


> Well crap. I switched from Eukanuba Lamb & Rice to Pro Plan Shredded Lamb & Rice (due to the Euk shortage). I read so many things on the board about how Pro Plan was a good food.  Ugghhhh... now what.


I love ProPlan - _ORIGINAL (*_Life Stages)Formulas. They are just trying to reach a niche market to be competitive with other companies. As long as they continue the line of Life Stages, I will never switch and do remain loyal to ProPlan.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh my! Okay then! But this one is good right? 

Purina Pro Plan Chicken and Rice Adult Formula


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> How long ago did you open the bag? You may be able to exchange it wherever you bought it.


 
I got it at Petsmart.. it's still a fairly new 35 lb bag. I'd say maybe 4 or 5 lbs has been used. Maybe they'd let me trade it for the All Life Stages kind.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

EvilNessCroft said:


> Oh my! Okay then! But this one is good right?
> 
> Purina Pro Plan Chicken and Rice Adult Formula


Yep. :dblthumb2


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Yep. :dblthumb2


Phew! loll I wasn't sure anymore! I've been feeding this one to Molly ever since I heard on this forum that it was really good and a lot of show dogs were eating it!


----------

